# Where to get parts for Bolens 824A



## Cbb129 (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the best place to get parts for a Bolens model 824A ?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What sort of parts ya' lookin' for?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

had a hard time finding parts for a 1032 bolens i had. was finally successful when I forgot about the model number and only used the part number from the manual on internet sites. sears parts direct being one of them that worked well when i plugged in the part number


----------



## Cbb129 (Jan 11, 2013)

I need an impeller, part # 1745799001.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 7, 2013)

Bolens Premium Replacement Parts


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller*

I don't have a Bolens parts site but I do have a suggestion. I remember someone saying that at one point in history Bolens was relabeling machines someone else made (might have been Ariens but I'm not sure).
Having said that, you might be able to get an impeller from another brand of blower and use it on yours. If yours bolts onto a hub on the impeller shaft, I'd start looking for one with the right diameter, depth and bolt pattern. I'd bet there's one out there that would fit yours.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have a model and serial number???


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is where you can find actual model and serial number location...Believe it is a rebadged MTD product...

Snow Blowers
*Brand**Product(s)**Location of Serial Number*Yard-manSnowfox and SnowbusterOn the rear panel facing the operator Yard-man2001-present
1963-1992Between the handles
Yard-man1992-2000Right hand side of impellerYard Machines2001-present
1963-1992Between the handles
Yard Machines1992-2000Right hand side of impeller


----------

